# Apostas Agosto 2018 - Escolha de estações



## David sf (26 Jul 2018 às 19:53)

Boas,

Vamos lançar mais um concurso de apostas de temperaturas que deverá iniciar-se na próxima quarta-feira, dia 1 de agosto. Para já pedimos a todos os membros que o desejem que procedam à escolha das estações meteorológicas a concurso, deixando mensagem neste tópico onde indiquem claramente a sua escolha.

Estarão a concurso 12 estações meteorológicas escolhidas da seguinte forma:


Os 12 membros mais bem classificados no concurso anterior (julho de 2017), terão preferência de escolha. Deste modo, até amanhã, dia *28 de julho às 23:59*, apenas poderão escolher estações os 12 primeiros classificados desse concurso. Os restantes membros poderão *sugerir *a estação a escolher;
Se até ao final do prazo mencionado não tiverem sido escolhidas 12 estações, qualquer membro do fórum poderá participar, sendo que serão escolhidas as estações propostas por ordem cronológica.

Essas 12 estações meteorológicas poderão pertencer à rede do IPMA (desde que estejam hoje a debitar dados) ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às *23:59 de sábado, 28 de julho*. A partir dessa hora todos os restantes membros poderão escolher estações, se ainda houver essa possibilidade:

@David sf 
@rozzo 
@algarvio1980 
@MSantos 
@Duarte Sousa 
@Mr. Neves 
@Joaopaulo 
@Jorge_scp 
@guisilva5000 
@Ruipedroo 
@Dan 
@joralentejano 


Para garantir uma maior diversidade nas estações escolhidas, e relembrando que o objectivo do concurso não é o de apostar apenas nas estações que provavelmente registarão valores mais extremos, as estações escolhidas estão sujeitas às seguintes condicionantes:

- Haverá a concurso pelo menos duas estações localizadas em cada uma destas regiões:

Litoral Norte e Centro (Distritos de Viana, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, sendo que pelo menos uma delas terá que se situar junto ao mar);
Interior Norte e Centro (Distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco);
Litoral Sul (Distritos de Setúbal, Faro e concelhos do Distrito de Beja com acesso ao mar);
Interior Sul (Distritos de Santarém, Portalegre, Évora e Beja interior).
- Em nenhum distrito poderão ser escolhidas mais do que duas estações;
- Não poderá ser escolhida nenhuma estação a menos de 50 km (valor aproximado, apela-se ao bom senso) de uma já escolhida, com excepção de casos em que ambas as estações tenham características climáticas claramente diferentes (Ex: Torre/Covilhã, Cabo Raso/Lisboa);
- Caso haja duas estações escolhidas que não cumpram estas condicionantes apenas será aceite a que tiver sido escolhida em primeiro lugar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2018 às 20:13)

Não vou conseguir participar, pois a partir de amanhã estarei a acampar até dia 3, mas aqui fica a minha escolha: *Cabo Raso*.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Jul 2018 às 20:27)

Sugiro a minha Estação de Serpa


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2018 às 20:36)

Escolho a estação do IPMA de* Pinhão (Santa Bárbara)*.


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2018 às 20:39)

Miranda do Douro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2018 às 20:41)

A minha escolha vai, para: *Olhão (EPPO)*


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 20:57)

Posso participar?

Sou novo no fórum, mas gostava de o fazer!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2018 às 22:27)

Se o concurso contemplar temperaturas mínimas, sugiro algo como Penhas Douradas ou Portalegre.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jul 2018 às 00:30)

Estação do IPMA - *Leiria (Aeródromo)*


----------



## MSantos (27 Jul 2018 às 00:33)

nelofafe disse:


> Posso participar?
> 
> Sou novo no fórum, mas gostava de o fazer!



Todos os membros do MeteoPT vão poder participar! 

O David sf vai explicar, nesta fase ainda só estamos a escolher as estações que vão participar na aposta.


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Jul 2018 às 00:50)

Sugiro uma das minhas 7 estações:
Serpa: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-em-tempo-real-serpa/
Herdade Bemposta: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-em-tempo-realherdade/
Beja: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-beja/
Amareleja: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-amareleja/
Mértola: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-mertola/
Moura: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-moura/
Marvão: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-marvao/


----------



## 1337 (27 Jul 2018 às 01:05)

Sugiro  Ponte de Lima, simplesmente por nunca ter contado para estas apostas


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jul 2018 às 08:10)

Bom dia.

Sugiro a estação Porto - Serra do Pilar: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Porto, Serra do Pilar
Uma estação com influência urbana mas também sujeita aos ventos marítimos ou de "lestada".


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jul 2018 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

Escolho a estação da Gafanha da Nazaré  - * IILHAVOG2*

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IILHAVOG2


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Jul 2018 às 08:24)

Para Litoral Sul (distrito Setúbal), escolho uma estação no Parque Natural da Serra da Arrábida a 200 m da minha casa, a 3 km do mar: Sesimbra (Sampaio). 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history

No entanto, por estar a cerca de 45 km de outra estação escolhida (Cabo Raso), se os organizadores entenderem mudar escolho a estação IPMA da Fóia (Monchique), que também deverá ser muito interessante.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2018 às 10:10)

Relembro o que o @David sf disse:



David sf disse:


> Essas 12 estações meteorológicas poderão pertencer à rede do IPMA (desde que estejam hoje a debitar dados) ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham *site próprio na Net* onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.



Na minha opinião, o wunderground não é site próprio, é uma plataforma que engloba várias estações meteorológicas, e como já vimos ultimamente tem tido alguns problemas. Mas o @David sf que confirme ou não.


----------



## rozzo (27 Jul 2018 às 10:56)

Coruche


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2018 às 12:00)

Uma apostinha para animar a malta 
Depois de terminada a Pós-Graduação, nada melhor que um "Placard" à moda do MeteoPt


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2018 às 12:10)

Apenas sugiro, que se escolham algumas estações, que nunca tenham entrado no concurso ao invés de se estarem a repetir sempre as mesmas em todos os concursos.


----------



## RStorm (27 Jul 2018 às 12:15)

Boa tarde pessoal

Sugiro a estação da *Praia da Rainha *


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2018 às 13:54)

David sf disse:


> Os 12 membros mais bem classificados no concurso anterior (julho de 2017), terão preferência de escolha. Deste modo, até amanhã, dia *28 de julho às 23:59*, apenas poderão escolher estações os 12 primeiros classificados desse concurso. Os restantes membros poderão *sugerir *a estação a escolher;



Querias dizer dia 27 de julho às 23:59...


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2018 às 15:47)

Escolho Alcácer do Sal


----------



## David sf (27 Jul 2018 às 17:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Querias dizer dia 27 de julho às 23:59...



Não. Quis dizer sábado 28 de julho às 23:59!!

A regra dos 50 km é para ser levada com bom senso, claro que podem ser escolhidas Cabo Raso e Arrábida no concurso.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2018 às 17:32)

Boas.
A estação do Sítio das Fontes é muito dada a surpresas!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jul 2018 às 17:44)

Então e a *AMARELEJA  *pessoal?! O recorde de 47.3ºc de 2003 ainda anda por lá?!


----------



## David sf (28 Jul 2018 às 20:55)

Escolho *Monção, Valinha* do IPMA.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jul 2018 às 23:21)

Boas. Eu estava mais decidido a escolher a estação de Anadia IPMA. No entanto, e uma vez que julgo que o interior alentejano não está representado, a minha segunda opção seria a Amareleja IPMA/Meteoalentejo. Deixo à decisão do @David sf.

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (28 Jul 2018 às 23:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boas. Eu estava mais decidido a escolher a estação de Anadia IPMA. No entanto, e uma vez que julgo que o interior alentejano não está representado, a minha segunda opção seria a Amareleja IPMA/Meteoalentejo. Deixo à decisão do @David sf.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk



Há duas EM na Amareleja, a do IPMA e a do MeteoAlentejo, qual escolhes?
Já estão 11 estações escolhidas, deixa ver qual é a 12ª para se decidir se vamos para a Amareleja ou para a Anadia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jul 2018 às 23:59)

David sf disse:


> Há duas EM na Amareleja, a do IPMA e a do MeteoAlentejo, qual escolhes?
> Já estão 11 estações escolhidas, deixa ver qual é a 12ª para se decidir se vamos para a Amareleja ou para a Anadia.



Eu sei que o RedeMeteo gostaria de ter uma estação no concurso, como tal pode ser a estação da rede MeteoAlentejo, no caso de se optar pela Amareleja.


----------



## David sf (29 Jul 2018 às 00:03)

Falta escolher uma estação para se fechar o quadro das 12 a apostar. A partir de agora qualquer membro pode escolher a que falta.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2018 às 00:12)

Chaves (Aeródromo)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jul 2018 às 00:14)

Se ainda ninguém se tiver antecipado, eu sugeria *Castelo Branco *


----------



## Devas (29 Jul 2018 às 00:18)

Tomar (Valdonas) IPMA


----------



## David sf (29 Jul 2018 às 00:18)

Uma vez que só há uma estação situado no território definido como "Interior Sul", fica escolhida a Amareleja e não a Anadia.


----------

